# Anyone else EDC a Beretta 92FS?



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Just started carrying my 92FS fulltime. I was going to wait until winter time, so I don't get sweat all over it. But with a sweat shield protecting the slide (comptac holster) and the aluminum frame, I should be fine.

I love this gun. Even though I've stepped down in caliber from my USPc45, I like the feel of the grip more (I have Hogue panels on mine) and I like the size and capacity of the gun.

Anyone else carry one fulltime?


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice and congrates. I have carried one in the past and liked it a lot.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

I wouldn't mind finding a centurion model 1 day - but I really like the grip.


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks like my 84F but a tad bigger,i love it.Im sure youll like carring it,with a holster that covers thehammer from digging in my waist.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

The Air Force used to make me carry a 92 concealed in a shoulder holster, under a flightsuit. I really disliked it, since it is too large to comfortably conceal. It's a sidearm, after all.

Still though, it was better than the S&W .38 specials we carried before the Berettas came along....


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Mr.clean said:


> Looks like my 84F but a tad bigger,i love it.Im sure youll like carring it,with a holster that covers thehammer from digging in my waist.


Using a comptac holster. I haven't had any problems with the hammer digging into me, actually.

The holster has a sweat shield. Works great.


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

Yeah I carry one full time, IWB at 1:00 most of the time, my holster even though it is cheap has a sweat shield, when money allows I'll be buying a better quality one. I haven't really carried any other gun full time so I don't really have a comparison. It does give a nice feeling of security, though I'm always worried about it being spotted but most people are too concerned about what they are doing, not looking to see if you are carrying. :smt1099


----------

